

Larry Ellison starts to reign over Sun - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/may/13/ellison-oracle-sun

======
gaius
OK, but where does this "cloud" come from? Space? Nope, it's real physical kit
in a datacentre somewhere, bought by someone, operated by someone, sold by
someone. Think aviation industry. Does the fact that an airline leases its
planes from a holding company mean that any less planes get made?

------
smallhands
i just do not like that guy

